# TBC Bushings



## Nikitas (Sep 25, 2014)

Here are some bushings I made and use myself . There's been a lot of discussions about these bushings and just wanted to post some that I have.


----------



## Janster (Sep 25, 2014)

Stainless?


----------



## Nikitas (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes they are...these are 17~4 heat treated to 1025...


----------



## Curly (Sep 25, 2014)

The wee beasties look good. Well on my phone they do anyway. I have a bunch of 17-4 and 15-5 parts we rejected for being out of tolerance. I scooped them up for just that kind of project. How is that stuff to turn?  Carbide or HSS tool bits? My large is a 13x37" so I think heaven enough but have to ask anyway. 

Forgot to mention, heat treated to 180 Ksi.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 25, 2014)

Why are the inserts for the cigar so long and the Sierra so much shorter?   Just experimenting?


----------



## Nikitas (Sep 26, 2014)

That stuff turns great...i wad just trying different things to see if it was better..got the same results either way...i use carbide...


----------



## JCochrun (Sep 28, 2014)

I've been trying to find some to make bolt action pens.  I've got some for comfort, slimline, and executive.  Can't find the bolt action ones though.  Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 28, 2014)

JCochrun said:


> I've been trying to find some to make bolt action pens.  I've got some for comfort, slimline, and executive.  Can't find the bolt action ones though.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks, Jim



Classicnib


----------



## Nikitas (Sep 28, 2014)

I can make the for you..


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 28, 2014)

You don't need bushings to TBC.

Les


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 28, 2014)

Les, you are right but with good TBC bushings that fit the tubes without any play and the right diameter it will do a better job and eliminate OOR. Just like in my 1965 Chevelle regular gas  with ethanol will work and get me to my destination  but super high test without make it run much better:biggrin:





rd_ab_penman said:


> You don't need bushings to TBC.
> 
> Les


----------



## navycop (Sep 28, 2014)

Looking good Brian.. What is a seinra?? :biggrin:


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 28, 2014)

JCochrun said:


> I've been trying to find some to make bolt action pens.  I've got some for comfort, slimline, and executive.  Can't find the bolt action ones though.  Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim



PSI has them here.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 28, 2014)

Bill Arnold said:


> PSI has them here.



Those are not turn between centers bushings   They are standard mandrel bushings


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 28, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Bill Arnold said:
> 
> 
> > PSI has them here.
> ...



If the small end of the bushings I referenced fit inside the tube for a bolt-action and you use a 60° drive center and 60° live tail stock center, what's the problem.  Not that I pretend to be an expert.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 28, 2014)

Bill Arnold said:


> If the small end of the bushings I referenced fit inside the tube for a bolt-action and you use a 60° drive center and 60° live tail stock center, what's the problem.  Not that I pretend to be an expert.



It can and does work but it's not the same.   I'm not dissing reg bushings per se, but the request was for tbc bushings which the pennstate ones are not.  

There have been copious discussions, but several factors are involved. Just a couple are that the tbc bushings are longer inside the tube, are made from better quality steel, often has less play and most of all have 60 degree chamfers cut in them.  

When you use stock bushings as I do when necessary, there is very very little contact area between the centers and the bushings   Using a center drill on stock bushings helps this.


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the additional explanation, Dan. 

I'm still fairly new to all this and always try to save a buck when I can.


----------



## Gary B. Reeter (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Brian does great work and I for one have him making me some TBC Bushings for pen kits that I cannot find anywhere else. So if your in the market for some TCB Bushings Brian is the guy to contact.

Best Regards,

Gary


----------



## Nikitas (Sep 29, 2014)

I made these Sierra bushings today...


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 5, 2014)

Been busy las two days...


----------



## Edward Cypher (Oct 5, 2014)

Nikitas said:


> Been busy las two days...
> 
> View attachment 123057



You have been very busy!!!  Nice.


----------



## Jeff turns (Oct 5, 2014)

*bushings*

How much for bushings. Thanks jeff


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 5, 2014)

Nikitas said:


> Been busy las two days...



Cool   Are you going to start selling in the classifieds?


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 5, 2014)

As soon as i get up and running i will...


----------



## wyone (Oct 5, 2014)

Cool I was curious about the bushings and also about the carbide tools


----------



## jeff (Oct 6, 2014)

Discussions about items a member intends to sell belong in the classifieds.


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry about that Jeff, I will post this in the classifieds next time...
Brian


----------

